# Just bought a mower, not sure what it is.



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks like a older Craftsman gt. Early 90s.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Geared tranny hi-lo maybe gt 2000, or 3000 series.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Worth trying to get running?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Worth trying to get running?


Oh yeah its a good strong puller with the geared tranny, and heavy geared rearend. Do a google search, and click on images you can really rig it up with all knds of stuff. Sleeve hitch, weights, loader, etc.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I can't find any pictures on google that look like it, similar but none seem to have the same hood shape. I'm not sure the condition of the engine, currently not running and the gas tank is full of crap, but I soaked some of the bolts with pb blaster and I'm going to try and get to the gas tank tomorrow, then carburetor I guess. How would I know if the fuel pump works or not? And how much would it be to fix if it is bad? I would like to keep this low cost, because I tend to tear up mowers...


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Look for a Sears 917.xxxxxx number under the seat.

IF it's a Kohler magnum engine, they were used on the heavier duty machines.

If a 20 HP, I'd venture to guess the machine is a 917.250050 or 917.250051


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I looked under the seat but there's nothing to be found







Looks like it's been repainted or something and covered up. I don't know.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Can you get any numbers off the engine, such as M20qs-49622?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Can you get any numbers off the engine, such as M20qs-49622?



Not at the moment no, after I get home around 1 I can try and find them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> I can't find any pictures on google that look like it, similar but none seem to have the same hood shape. I'm not sure the condition of the engine, currently not running and the gas tank is full of crap, but I soaked some of the bolts with pb blaster and I'm going to try and get to the gas tank tomorrow, then carburetor I guess. How would I know if the fuel pump works or not? And how much would it be to fix if it is bad? I would like to keep this low cost, because I tend to tear up mowers...


 Yep my neighbor has a gray one just like yours with the same hood. I am not exactly sure of the year though.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I got a lot of stuff in this trade I don't know what to do with it. I got the craftsman with a non running 20 hp Kohler magnum, yard machines lawn tractor frame missing the shifter for the gears but has the hi and lo shifter, 14 hp Briggs missing a carb, and a 12 hp Briggs and he said it had a blown head gasket.



















Think my best bet is starting with the craftsman? Or should I try for the yard machine with one of the other engines?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I looked under the seat but there's nothing to be found"
Maybe info under side of foot rest?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I'll check there when I get back


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a Roper 18 hp or maybe a huskey 20/50


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Says craftsman on the steering wheel, but I guess anything could've been put on there. Really looks like the huskee 20 though now that I'm looking at it. But I don't know how long I'll keep this thing because I dug a little deeper into it and the "oil" was mostly water or gas or something thinner than oil, the gas that was in the gas tank and the oil in the engine neither smelt like anything I've ever smelt before. Looking to be too ratty for my abilities. I'm going to clean out the gas tank, clean the carb and put some oil in it, and see if it runs and if it doesn't I'll probably trade it off for another mower.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh and the handle is on the wrong side to be the rooer


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

The gas tank







The "oil"


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess this thread needs to be moved or ended, how do I do that or get someone to do that?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Just don't respond and it'll drop into oblivion


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its fuel in the tank that has codensation in it (water) where it has sat for awhile, and the same with the engine oil. I would clean the tank really well, and then tackle the engine buts thats just me.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The roper was built by ayp which also built sears, and craftsman plus a few more.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Its fuel in the tank that has codensation in it (water) where it has sat for awhile, and the same with the engine oil. I would clean the tank really well, and then tackle the engine buts thats just me.



I drained and cleaned the gas tank today, cleaned up the wiring some, and drained the oil and I had the spark plugs and oil fill cap off when I was working to dry out the inside of the engine some. I'm going to clean the carb soon and then fuel lines and then re fill oil and try it out. Hopefully it'll start.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well SatiricalHen, now that you know what it is, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Well SatiricalHen, now that you know what it is, what are you going to do with it?



I'm going to keep working on it. I posted it on Craigslist because I'm not attached to it at all. If I get it running then I'll play with it like I do my other mowers, who knows what'll happen with it...


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's some of my other stuff I've messed with



















And now the one that cost me the most money haha








I have another rider that has a bagging attachment that I mow with and 2 push mowers that I mow with.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice rig, caught it on the Cherokee forum. As far as the Huskee goes, a bit of tlc and a couple of rattle cans of paint and you could have a nice trail_bush_ hot rod tractor!


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Nice rig, caught it on the Cherokee forum. As far as the Huskee goes, a bit of tlc and a couple of rattle cans of paint and you could have a nice trail_bush_ hot rod tractor!



If I can get the engine running. I'm going to try some slime in the tires because I don't really have the money for new tires on the mower.... I'm not 100% sure it's a huskee now because I was on Craigslist last night and saw a wizard which looked exactly like it... I don't know anymore. But doesn't really matter what it is to me as long as I can get it running.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, there are only a few garden tractor manufacturers out there. These tractors were built by Electrolux, Murray and MTD. Electrolux is the parent company for Husqvarna, Poulin etc. MTD builds tractors for just about everyone. This Wizard and Huskee etc. I believe are all the same tractor, just re-badged for a multitude of companies. Gives you a ton of choices to source parts.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah, there one for sale for $100 that the guy says just needs the carb cleaned. Maybe if this one doesn't start up I'll see if I can get that one and keep this one for parts. I got this one for "free" though. I like trying to build mowers for free or very cheap. My other toy mower was free and the only money I've spent on it was new belts which were $25.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep no matter what kind of mower it is as long as you id the engine for repair, and try to get it running. My neighbor I mentioned pulls his 6x12 trailer with his to move dirt, gravel, etc.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Yep no matter what kind of mower it is as long as you id the engine for repair, and try to get it running. My neighbor I mentioned pulls his 6x12 trailer with his to move dirt, gravel, etc.



I hope to pull my 4x8 trailer with it when done. I currently use my 14.5 hp mower some time to move it but it struggles up the hills. Belt slippage. I'm thinking about putting a stinger type thing off the rear of it connected to the bar that moves up and down and make like a tow mower to grab my other mowers when they break or get stuck and I need to pull them back. Kinda a tow pig mower deal.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't know where to go from here. I got the oil in it, carb cleaned and back on. Should've taken pictures it was the worst carb I've seen. Had spark. The starter can barely turn the engine with a car battery. I think the engine is toast.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Trying to keep this a free or low cost mower, could I put a vertical shaft engine on it that I have laying around? Or where should I go?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't know why but it posted twice.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Trying to keep this a free or low cost mower, could I put a vertical shaft engine on it that I have laying around? Or where should I go?


Did you sand off the flywheel real good?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

No, most I've done to engines is clean the carb and change the oil. I've never messed with anything else. I'm trying to learn how to do more. I learn fast just don't have anyone to show me how to do it. Do you have any suggestions of what I could google to learn some stuff about these engines and maybe figure out the problme


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Picture of the valve springs


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Pulled the heads and the valves are loose so I'm going to adjust them, and do a valve job and hopefully the compression numbers will go up and it'll eun


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got it stripped down most of the way to clean off all the rust and repaint it


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good deal. Keep us updated, and Thankyou for the pictures.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got it back together, well mostly.... Looks a lot better black. One of my friends put the green on and I just left it...


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Valves and valve seats


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks really good. You gotta admit the challenge keeps you going, and makes interesting.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks really good. You gotta admit the challenge keeps you going, and makes it interesting.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks, I love working on stuff. This is the farthest I've gotten into a lawn mower before and I have ya'll to thank for that! I love learning new things. I hope this thing runs when I'm done. My goal is this weekend to run, if I get the head gaskets in in time. I did one valve, so 3 left. Then put it all together and maybe it'll run. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

There are two different sets of valve tolerances for the exhaust valve depending on serial number, but the sticker on my engine is long gone, is there any other way to tell the serial number? Or what would ya'll do in this situation?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What I could find was .008 to .10 on the intake, and .14 to .16 on the exhaust. I hope another member can help confirm this for your engine, or post a correct spec. What I found was for all new parts, and or a fresh valve job. I am not sure which would apply to a older used valve system


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I worked late on it today, just finished up a little while ago. Got the valves back in one side, lapped and gapped right. Started making an H pattern shift plate since it didn't have one when I got it, sold another mower I got as part of the trade for some money towards this mower, and put some fuel lines on.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Not done working on it today, just a break for food. Got all the fuel lines hooked up, the valves all in, the valve covers on, the carb back on, and some of the wiring fixed up.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its a work in progress it looks good so far.


----------



## GoofyLeo3 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not to hijack the thread, 'SatiricalHen', but nice pocket-bike & Cherokee. We have 2 of the same pocket-bikes and used one for our ring bearer & flower girl at our "biker wedding"


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

GoofyLeo3 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, 'SatiricalHen', but nice pocket-bike & Cherokee. We have 2 of the same pocket-bikes and used one for our ring bearer & flower girl at our "biker wedding"



This mower build is taking a lot of time away from the jeep, and the pocket bike was part of the trade for this mower stuff. Sold the yard machines mower, and the 14 hp engine for $50. Need to sell the 12 hp Tecumseh engine now. Need some more money for this mower build.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Head gaskets come in today for the mower.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got it to start with starter fluid today, not getting any gas. Think it needs a new fuel pump, but that thing is LOUD.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Got it to start with starter fluid today, not getting any gas. Think it needs a new fuel pump, but that thing is LOUD.


Make sure the vaccum line is connected from the valve cover to the fuel pump, and the exhaust pipes are down in the muffler.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Make sure the vaccum line is connected from the valve cover to the fuel pump, and the exhaust pipes are down in the muffler.



No vacuum lines for the fuel pump. It's a weird pump. I'm replacing it with a pulse pump. The muffler wasn't on it... Didn't think I would need it just to fire it up once.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it that crazy little square pump? I never have figured out how those work, or how to fix one.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Is it that crazy little square pump? I never have figured out how those work, or how to fix one.



Kinda sorta. It looks like a mix between a pulse pump, and a mechanical pump, but not either one looks 100% the same... It's got that ovalish adapter that it attaches to the block with 2 screws, but it has the square on the top with the inlet and outlet on it. It's definitely weird, but I saw a video on how to put in a cheaper pulse pump on so that's what I'll try.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Kinda sorta. It looks like a mix between a pulse pump, and a mechanical pump, but not either one looks 100% the same... It's got that ovalish adapter that it attaches to the block with 2 screws, but it has the square on the top with the inlet and outlet on it. It's definitely weird, but I saw a video on how to put in a cheaper pulse pump on so that's what I'll try.



That sounds like a better option than trying to fix the other pump. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> That sounds like a better option than trying to fix the other pump. Let us know how it works out.



I'll keep ya'll updated. Should be here in a couple days, I'm going to the hardware store to get a plug so that only one side is open, and I'll get the insides ripped out sometime before the pump comes so it's ready to go when it gets here.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is what the pump mechanism looked like


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep those things are a pita.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Yep those things are a pita.



Which is why I am replacing it with an easier pump to deal with. Plus I can put it almost anywhere I want to so it'll be easier to get to to replace or test or what not.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Picking up a murray mower tomorrow.... I have a problem. I love playing with mosets


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got the murray today, but didn't have time to put the fuel pump on. Long story.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

All in due time just let us know how your progress goes.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> All in due time just let us know how your progress goes.



Got the pump in today, pumps fuel and starts, but I still can't seem to keep it running for some reason. It's snowing here so I took my other mowers out for some fun which ended in more work when the tire fell off the rim on the murray


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Maybe dirty gas tank, line, or carb?? What state do you live in?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Maybe dirty gas tank, line, or carb?? What state do you live in?



Line is new, gas tank is a little dirty, but gas flows easily to the pump, I think I'll try cleaning the carb again. I live in SC.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Line is new, gas tank is a little dirty, but gas flows easily to the pump, I think I'll try cleaning the carb again. I live in SC.



Yep carb re cleaning might do the trick. Your not to far from Tn.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Not sure I agree with your idea of fun, I would be parked in front of a fireplace and leave the iron in the garage. But again, I'm not a young un!:lmao:


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

bbirder said:


> Not sure I agree with your idea of fun, I would be parked in front of a fireplace and leave the iron in the garage. But again, I'm not a young un!:lmao:



I'm a very strange kid. I like being outside, working with my hands, working hard, and doing a good job at everything I do. I like mowers for off-road, because anyone can get on a 4 wheeler and go ride, but mowers you have to tune and modify to do well off-road. I love to tinker.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You need to rig up a awd mower.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> You need to rig up a awd mower.



I've thought about it, but that seems very VERY difficult. On my Murray (I have a thread for it in the Murray section) I'm planning on locking the transaxle. Right now the Hope for this mower is to just get it running, but I've taken a break from it because it's frustrating me.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Kinda hit a roadblock with this mower. I still haven't been able to get it to run and stay running, and if I do. I still need 4 tires, air filter, and air filter assembly. Then on top of that I may need other things that are hiding that I won't know about till it runs.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Kinda hit a roadblock with this mower. I still haven't been able to get it to run and stay running, and if I do. I still need 4 tires, air filter, and air filter assembly. Then on top of that I may need other things that are hiding that I won't know about till it runs.



Options fix, or sell to put the money in your other projects. I dont want to sometimes but I have to let some go, and move on atleast you gave it a try.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Options fix, or sell to put the money in your other projects. I dont want to sometimes but I have to let some go, and move on atleast you gave it a try.



I think I'm going to try cleaning the carb again, and if that doesn't work I'll just have to sell. I don't have the space or money to deal with it much longer.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> I think I'm going to try cleaning the carb again, and if that doesn't work I'll just have to sell. I don't have the space or money to deal with it much longer.



I know the feeling some can turn into a money pit.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> I know the feeling some can turn into a money pit.



I think my murray is starting to turn into a money pit, but at least it runs and I have fun from the money I spend on it.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

It lives!!!! I let the carb soak in carb cleaner for a few days and it's finally all cleaned out and she runs!!! Now it just needs tires, a button to start it, and a battery.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> It lives!!!! I let the carb soak in carb cleaner for a few days and it's finally all cleaned out and she runs!!! Now it just needs tires, a button to start it, and a battery.



Good job not giving up just a little at a time, and it will be finished before you know it.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> Good job not giving up just a little at a time, and it will be finished before you know it.



Hopefully I can get it finished up sometime soon. The only problem is the cost of tires really.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well now the gas tank is leaking around the elbow that connects to the fuel line. I couldn't find the right seal, so I tried a liquid sealer, I guess I'll have to find the right seal.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It hardly ever works but you might find a parts mower with a good tank.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> It hardly ever works but you might find a parts mower with a good tank.



It's just the rubber seal between the mower, and the metal elbow. The tank itself is good, and the elbow is good, but the seal was bad between the two. On another note, I think I've found it some tires. Not exactly ideal not they'll work.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got some tires for it that should work.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Got some tires for it that should work.
> View attachment 26864



I gotcha you that seal repair should hold it looks good setup with those tires. You plan to paint anything on it?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

wjjones said:


> I gotcha you that seal repair should hold it looks good setup with those tires. You plan to paint anything on it?



It was all faded red and faded black so I bedlined the whole thing. I don't know what I'll end up doing with it to be completely honest. Still need to open the center of the other back rim, and weld some bolts on the front axle shafts to hold the front tires on. Not really doing a ton on it, just not feeling it right now.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got more mowers today...


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Thinking about trading the big black mower for a 10hp diesel suburban that needs tires and paint.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got the one on the front of the trailer looking a lot better. Used a hood I had laying around and swapped it on


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well the guy with the suburban backed out. Guess I'll just have to find a good suburban diesel swap candidate.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Thinking about trading the big black mower for a 10hp diesel suburban that needs tires and paint.



Did you trade for the suburban?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Did not, he backed out. I purchased a suburban though, I have a thread on it. I'm hoping to sell or trade this one, the tires will cost me what it cost to buy another mower, and I have 6 right now. Maybe if it doesn't sell for a while I'll get it some tires and stuff, but the funds are dried up at the moment.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> Did not, he backed out. I purchased a suburban though, I have a thread on it. I'm hoping to sell or trade this one, the tires will cost me what it cost to buy another mower, and I have 6 right now. Maybe if it doesn't sell for a while I'll get it some tires and stuff, but the funds are dried up at the moment.



I know the feeling alot of projects, and a budget that seems to run out fast.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Hopefully I can get some funds together soon, and get something going


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

The big black mower is gone, I traded it for a 87 Kawasaki ke100


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> The big black mower is gone, I traded it for a 87 Kawasaki ke100
> View attachment 27007


 good trade.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

working on painting it.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I found some problems... I'll post in another thread.


----------

